# Airless tires on the horizon



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankook gets a step closer to production of airless tires for cars:
http://www.gizmag.com/hankook-airless-tires-high-speed-testing/38483/

Would probably be expensive, but potentially worth the cost?
At least from an UberX perspective..


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Heck, I'll take a pair just because I like the orange... I think it would go good with my TP in my avatar.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

They'll be good when Gas stations start charging us for air!


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Hopefully they develop cars soon that run on water.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> They'll be good when Gas stations start charging us for air!


They already do.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> They already do.


Maybe they don't in Aussie land?


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

They look cool also. I wonder how they handle when you go thru a puddle, it looks like water would go inside the holes.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> Hopefully they develop cars soon that run on water.


They already have a prototype out there, starting price is around 1million dollars but progress is good.

Watch this - VERY impressive (blows a Tesla off)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> Maybe they don't in Aussie land?


Air is still free here!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Welcome to 2006.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Hankook gets a step closer to production of airless tires for cars:
> http://www.gizmag.com/hankook-airless-tires-high-speed-testing/38483/
> 
> Would probably be expensive, but potentially worth the cost?
> At least from an UberX perspective..


Tread wear will be the same, so its not worth the extra cost.

Fixing a nail hole is about $15, that comes as a kit worth of 5 nail patches.

Tire damage do to pot holes and side curbs? God gave you two eyes, so use them.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Tread wear will be the same, so its not worth the extra cost.
> Fixing a nail hole is about $15, that comes as a kit worth of 5 nail patches.
> Tire damage do to pot holes and side curbs? God gave you two eyes, so use them.


Stick to your pneumatic tires then.
We don't even know the "extra cost" nor the actual tread life as they are not in production yet.
Here in Dallas, they have really shitty roads and debris on the highway... I don't care how good your eyesight is.. you still hit potholes and debris.



KGB7 said:


> Welcome to 2006.


2006 and would be available in 10-15 years from then... which means 2016-2021...
Yes they have had airless tires for certain types of vehicles, just not everyday automobiles.
I suspect these tires would result in a more bumpy ride, though apparently better overall performance. I just thought this was interesting and curious just how well they perform and cost when they finally start producing them.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> Hopefully they develop cars soon that run on water.


How about powered by thorium?


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

http://m.shutterstock.com/search?q="wagon wheels"
On the horizon behind us


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> http://m.shutterstock.com/search?q="wagon wheels"
> On the horizon behind us


Wooden spoked wheels... now THOSE were bumpy rides... glad they are behind us.

Yet also recently reinvented:


----------

